# Buck 2800 gaskets??



## WASPKFD (Nov 5, 2013)

Im ordering new gaskets for this beast... kinda lost if I also need a ash wick gasket? mine takes a door gasket all the way around? also can you buy a gasket material for the stack or do you need to order original ?? THANX!


----------



## gzecc (Nov 8, 2013)

WASPKFD said:


> Im ordering new gaskets for this beast... kinda lost if I also need a ash wick gasket? mine takes a door gasket all the way around? also can you buy a gasket material for the stack or do you need to order original ?? THANX!


 
Not sure what the ash wick gastket is but this dealer is very helpful with the older bucks
http://www.servicesales.com/buck-st...22_348.html?osCsid=ust9lihol0prjt14uhhbsg0j14


----------



## Blowin smoke (Dec 22, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Not sure what the ash wick gastket is but this dealer is very helpful with the older bucks
> http://www.servicesales.com/buck-st...22_348.html?osCsid=ust9lihol0prjt14uhhbsg0j14


Hi. I have a buck 27000 and am looking to replace the gaskets. My local hardware has real thick single Piece gaskets. Will that work for my buck? It has 2 thinner ropes on the sides and top. I'm sorry if you're not familiar with it but am guessing you are.


----------



## WASPKFD (Dec 23, 2013)

HELLO Blowin cold in IOWA -4 outside ... 90 inside lol ALL HAIL THE BUCK
anyway.. I got my gaskets at MENARDS rope style... yes aroun the sides and top.. also redid the flat gasket back side on motor housing OH also rope gasket on the flue stack'''''you can kinda see it in the pic!


----------



## Blowin smoke (Dec 23, 2013)

WASPKFD said:


> HELLO Blowin cold in IOWA -4 outside ... 90 inside lol ALL HAIL THE BUCK
> anyway.. I got my gaskets at MENARDS rope style... yes aroun the sides and top.. also redid the flat gasket back side on motor housing OH also rope gasket on the flue stack'''''you can kinda see it in the pic!
> View attachment 121447


So would the thick one PC work instead of what's on there now (two 3/8 sections)? The thick stuff around here is probably around 3/4 in thick. Give or take a little. Just a guess. ALL HAIL THE BUCK Lol


----------



## WASPKFD (Dec 23, 2013)

Blowin smoke said:


> So would the thick one PC work instead of what's on there now (two 3/8 sections)? The thick stuff around here is probably around 3/4 in thick. Give or take a little. Just a guess. ALL HAIL THE BUCK Lol


 Hello Blowin!!
mine is 3/8 I guess thicker would be better ( don't forget Im no expert) don't forget the clean out the grooves real good and use the chimney silicon to hold it in place... I hope your using your stove -14 tonight -30 windchill... THE BEAST IS PRODUCING HEAT and not a sound from the furnace HAHAHHA ALL HAIL THE BUCK

I believe you will need 7 feet.. sorry so late in replys I leave early and home late... STAY WRM my FRIEND


----------



## Blowin smoke (Dec 23, 2013)

WASPKFD said:


> Hello Blowin!!
> mine is 3/8 I guess thicker would be better ( don't forget Im no expert) don't forget the clean out the grooves real good and use the chimney silicon to hold it in place... I hope your using your stove -14 tonight -30 windchill... THE BEAST IS PRODUCING HEAT and not a sound from the furnace HAHAHHA ALL HAIL THE BUCK
> 
> I believe you will need 7 feet.. sorry so late in replys I leave early and home late... STAY WRM my FRIEND


No problem. Just found out the thick piece on bottom is called "ash bar wicking" and found it here http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Ash-Bar-Wicking-per-foot-For-Buck-p/mg-141fbg1.htm 
But I am getting air somewhere. Just fired up real good 3 descent splits and opened door to check and now I can't choke it out??? Even with door slots all the way shut. Gonna get that rope and wick and the same guy sells special glue for doing it . But outside is cold and inside the furnace isn't making a peep and the wife is telling me to crack a window


----------



## WASPKFD (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't think you can choke it out.. I cant with mine , I  can see a little gap at the top but no concern.. Im getting 6+ hours with 2/3 full...
I think all you need to do is make yourself happy.. some of these guys are experts (freaks lol kidding) and can squeeze every second from a piece of wood.. But Hey my house is warm my ass is stuck to the leather couch did I mention spiked hills and g string hahahahhh.. happy burning.. BTW I didn't install the ask wick at the time I didn't find any info and don't see a spot for it...


----------



## WASPKFD (Dec 24, 2013)

BTW have you done the dollar bill test on your doors yet? try that too...


----------



## Blowin smoke (Dec 24, 2013)

WASPKFD said:


> BTW have you done the dollar bill test on your doors yet? try that too...


What's the dollar bill test?


----------



## Blowin smoke (Dec 24, 2013)

WASPKFD said:


> BTW have you done the dollar bill test on your doors yet? try that too...


Hey wasp. I got a gasket package from lowes. The gasket rope measures 6'2". Is that gonna be enough? And the instructions say to put on and close doors for 2 hrs for the cement( that came with the gasket) to seal for sure. Do I HAVE to wait this long? Cold out and don't want to go that long without my wonderful stove heat. Lol.


----------



## WASPKFD (Dec 25, 2013)

MERRY XMAS my friend! I think if ya read it will say you can have a fire during this time,,, I think lol.... STAY WARM read about the dollar test... close the door on the dollar and pull it out if it don't rip replace the gaskets,,, If it don't you need to replace... But your replacing anyway!!.. IM around all day today... enjoy the buck today! post a photo too


----------



## Blowin smoke (Dec 26, 2013)

WASPKFD said:


> MERRY XMAS my friend! I think if ya read it will say you can have a fire during this time,,, I think lol.... STAY WARM read about the dollar test... close the door on the dollar and pull it out if it don't rip replace the gaskets,,, If it don't you need to replace... But your replacing anyway!!.. IM around all day today... enjoy the buck today! post a photo too


Hey wasp. Need help!! Replaced gasket and can only get latch to go this far and I don't want to break it. This normal? I know it should be tight. I cleaned channel GOOD and even stretched gasket as I put it in. Help me please soon as u can. My furnace won't quit turning on!! Lol. HATE IT!!


----------



## WASPKFD (Dec 26, 2013)

lol shoot the furnace... looks like the gasket is big.. squeeze it down... mine was tight too for a while


----------



## valley ranch (Jan 7, 2014)

Greetings guys, Hope you don't mind my asking a question: Just looking at a buck 27000 I picked, I brought up one of the doors, there is a piece of expanded metal in front of the each glass, do they come that way, if they do is the expanded metal necessary ? I'd like it better I think without the metal.

Thanks Richard


----------

